# Sterben wie Webdesigner langsam aus? Wordpress und co...



## hamsterfan83 (26. April 2017)

Mittlerweile benutzt ja so gut wie jeder Wordpress, egal ob man einen Blog oder eine Webseite betreiben will. Das Programm ist so einfach konzipiert, das sogar jeder laie sich darin zurecht findet und seine _Homepage ganz einfach mit ein paar klicks nach seinen vorlieben gestalten kann.

Aber neben Wordpress gibt es ja noch dutzende weitere HTML und Website generatoren mit denen man spielend leicht eine eigene Webseite erstellen kann.

Ich selbst habe auch 2 Jahre lang Webdesign gelernt, aber ich finde, das dieser Beruf so langsam ausstirbt. Wer zum kuckuck angagiert denn heute noch einen Webdesigner, um eine Webseite zu erstellen? Die Leute weichen doch alle auf Wordpress Joomla und co aus. Weil 1. Kostenlos und 2. Sehr einfache Bedienung und 3. Die Webseiten sehen ziemlich gut aus mit diesen Tools.

Was ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## abdellaui (26. April 2017)

Solange man eine 08/15 Webseite mit Premium Templates erstellen will und auf individuelle Wünsche ohne overhead verzichtet, eignen sich nunmal Wordpress und Co. Dagegenen kann man schwer etwas unternehmen. Ja individuelle Wünsche kann man auch mit gegebenen Plugins verwirklichen, jedoch sind diese auch generallisierte Wünsche wie z.B. Kontaktformular, Anfahrt (googlemaps), Kalender etc. 

Will man jedoch proffesioneller arbeiten, Webseite in's interne System, wie z.B. Kundenverwaltung etc. einbinden, so ist man nunmal an einem Programmierer gebunden. Daher sollten Webdesigner ihren Beruf flexibler gestallten und nicht nur auf das Web fokusieren. Dies betrifft nicht nur die Webdesigner, sondern im Allgemeinem jeden Beruf. Man kann nicht darauf beharren sein Beruf nach alten "Traditionen" auszuleben. Man sollte sich dauernd entwickeln.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Beruf von "traditionelle" Webdesigner langsam ans Ende neigt, dies jedoch nicht das Ende des Berufs ist. Sie sollten sich mehr darauf fokusieren Webpräzenz mit Apps für mobile Endgerät zu verwirklichen o.Ä. Eben versuchen mehr zu bieten als die 08/15 Baukausten-/Wordpress- Bastlerseiten.


----------



## sheel (26. April 2017)

Ein paar Punkte:

Wie abdellaui schon sagt, "einfach" braucht nicht jeder. Manche wollen eben mehr, und das ist dann nicht mehr so einfach....
Abseits von der Oberfläche beginnt das auch schon bei so Sachen wie asiatischen Sprachen (2017, WP kanns noch immer nicht wirklich), irgendeiner brauchbaren Kontrolle über Crawler, ... usw.usw.  (Von Zeug wie CSP, Aria usw. fang ich gar nicht erst an ... mit der Nicht-Unterstützung ist WP da fairerweise nicht allein)

Wer macht Wordpress-Themes?
...

Spätestens wenn wordpress.com einen rausschmeißt (zu viel Traffic, unpassende Inhalte, ...) kann man sich plötzlich doch mit einem eigenen Server und allem Drumherum beschäftigen. (Ok, das ist dann keine "Design"arbeit. Aber wenn man "Bash" noch nie gehört hat, wirds schwer.)

Und wenn einem irgendwas an Sicherheit und/oder Datenschutz und/oder keineAnzeigenBekommen liegt (was leider viel zu wenig Leute sind), sollte man von WP sehr weit weg. Laut verschiedenen Statistiken usw.
* haben 27% der Domains irgendwo WP (aber oft auch noch andere Sachen ... reine WP-Seiten sind wohl deutlich weniger.)
* aber _78%_ der Internetseiten, die irgendwie (eindeutig) gehackt wurden und dann zB. Malware verbreiten anfangen usw., sind WP.
* In der Software selber gibt es derzeit ca. ein neu gefundenes Sicherheitsproblem pro _Woche_. Für so eine kleine Software ziemlich schrecklich. Mit Abstand das häufigste Problem ist noch dazu XSS (das und SQL-Injection sind die zwei bekanntesten und am leichtesten verhinderbaren Sicherheitsprobleme für PHP-Programme)


----------



## wupme (28. April 2017)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> Spätestens wenn wordpress.com einen rausschmeißt (zu viel Traffic, unpassende Inhalte, ...) kann man sich plötzlich doch mit einem eigenen Server und allem Drumherum beschäftigen. (Ok, das ist dann keine "Design"arbeit. Aber wenn man "Bash" noch nie gehört hat, wirds schwer.)



Dafür gibt es Managed Wordpress Hosting.
Da muss man sich mit dem drumherum nicht beschäftigen. Mit einem eigenem Server sowieso nicht, da gäbe es nämlich noch immer das klassiche Webhosting.



sheel hat gesagt.:


> Und wenn einem irgendwas an Sicherheit und/oder Datenschutz und/oder keineAnzeigenBekommen liegt (was leider viel zu wenig Leute sind), sollte man von WP sehr weit weg. Laut verschiedenen Statistiken usw.
> * haben 27% der Domains irgendwo WP (aber oft auch noch andere Sachen ... reine WP-Seiten sind wohl deutlich weniger.)



Was hat nun die Verbreitung bitteschön damit zu tun? Rein gar nichts.



sheel hat gesagt.:


> * aber _78%_ der Internetseiten, die irgendwie (eindeutig) gehackt wurden und dann zB. Malware verbreiten anfangen usw., sind WP.


Quelle?



sheel hat gesagt.:


> * In der Software selber gibt es derzeit ca. ein neu gefundenes Sicherheitsproblem pro _Woche_. Für so eine kleine Software ziemlich schrecklich. Mit Abstand das häufigste Problem ist noch dazu XSS (das und SQL-Injection sind die zwei bekanntesten und am leichtesten verhinderbaren Sicherheitsprobleme für PHP-Programme)



Wie bei vielen anderen CMS leider Gottes auch.

Wordpress ist halt ein Lohnenswertes Ziel. Das Mini CMS von Firma Schnabeldrübbel aus Buxtehude interessiert halt einfach noch keinen Angreifer.


----------



## sheel (28. April 2017)

wupme hat gesagt.:


> Dafür gibt es Managed Wordpress Hosting..


Sicher, jemanden anderen bezahlen der sich auskennt geht immer für alles...



wupme hat gesagt.:


> Da muss man sich mit dem drumherum nicht beschäftigen. Mit einem eigenem Server sowieso nicht, da gäbe es nämlich noch immer das klassiche Webhosting.


Allgemein: Zeig mir mal ein "einfaches" Webhosting, dass die Last eines 100€-Servers a) aushält und b) beim dem so eine Verwendung nicht zur Vertragskündigung durch den Anbieter führt.
(Unabhängig von den nicht-technischen Problemen kann ich mir grad auch nicht vorstellen, wo man solche Leistung braucht und trotzdem mit einem einfachen FTP-Zugang genug hat.)



> Was hat nun die Verbreitung bitteschön damit zu tun?


Dass die 78% in der Zeile darunter normal wären, wenn die Verbreitung auch 78% wäre. In dem Fall ists aber eben alles andere als normal.



> Quelle?


In dem Fall Sucuni. Steht aber nicht allein da mit solchen Aussagen.



> Wordpress ist halt ein Lohnenswertes Ziel


Ja, sicher ist es es ein lohnendes Ziel. Aber das sind zB. gängige Betriebssysteme, PHP, usw. auch. Die schaffen es aber, wenn man die Verhältnisse von Metriken wie Umfang, Änderungsrate usw. beachtet, deutlich weniger Fehler zu machen. (Werde das jetzt nicht vorrechnen, die Zahlen kann man sich ggf. selbst ermitteln. Und schon die Prozente oben sind ein deutlicher Hinweis)


----------



## sir_webalot (4. Juni 2017)

Webdesigner sterben nicht aus. Nur die Dummheit ;o)

Jeder Nichtskönner, der sich Webdesigner nennt und nur eingekaufte Themes verbiegt ist sicherlich schnell wieder weg vom Markt. Pauschal zu sagen, das jeder eine Webseite mit WP umsetzen kann ist sicherlich nicht richtig. Die meisten haben keine Ahnung von Designrichtlinien, individuelle Lösungen, Typographie etc..

WP ist ein Werkzeug, mit dem man schrottige Seiten aber auch sehr coole Seiten umsetzen kann. Hier sieht man schnell, wer Ahnung hat. Das WP das meistgehackte CMS sein soll, halte ich eher für ein Gerücht. Das würde ich eher auf Joomla und Co beziehen. Und WP ist vom Core her und in der nackigen Version garantiert sehr sicher. Meistens sind es diese kostenlosen und lieblosen PlugIns, die ein System schwächen.

Auch hier sollte man auf Qualität setzen. Aber man muss bedenken, dass jeder Programmierer der solche Qualität anbietet, Geld sehen will. Es gibt sicherlich auch gute kostenlose PlugIns, diese werden aber nicht immer sorgfälltig aktualisiert und das ist wiederum das Problem für Hackerangriffe. WP ist ein Werkzeug, womit Profis viel machen können. Aber nur weil ich eine Rohrzange halten und bedienen kann, bin ich noch lange kein Klemptner.


----------



## hume1991 (21. September 2017)

hamsterfan83 hat gesagt.:


> Mittlerweile benutzt ja so gut wie jeder Wordpress, egal ob man einen Blog oder eine Webseite betreiben will. Das Programm ist so einfach konzipiert, das sogar jeder laie sich darin zurecht findet und seine _Homepage ganz einfach mit ein paar klicks nach seinen vorlieben gestalten kann.
> 
> Aber neben Wordpress gibt es ja noch dutzende weitere HTML und Website generatoren mit denen man spielend leicht eine eigene Webseite erstellen kann.
> 
> ...



Hallo Hamsterfan83,

meine Meinung dazu, Webdesigner werden nie aussterben. Dafür gibt es verschiedene Gründe zum einem wird die Technik immer komplizierter und aufwendiger. Das heißt man muss immer Up to Date bleiben. Zum anderen kommen die Designs von WordPress usw. auch wo her (sind nicht vom Himmel gefallen). Zum anderen kann dass beste CMS nicht mit HTML und CSS mithalten denk dabei an die Geschwindigkeit und Seo. Ist dir schon mal aufgefallen dass fast alle CMS Templates nicht W3C konform sind? Dann kontrolliere mal die großen Seiten  wirst erstaunt sein. Ein guter Webdesigner bekommt immer Aufträge. Man sollte auch verschiedene Designs anfertigen für CMS (wenn von Kunden gewünscht). Auch sollte man mal andere Wege gehen (die Templates an der Masse verkaufen für verschiedene CMS). Auch sind Programmierkenntnisse heute sozusagen schon Pflicht! Bei einer großen Firma ist mir auch schon in Quellencode aufgefallen dass die h1,h2 tags falsch herum waren (fatal). Bezüglich Sicherheit von WordPress gab es schon einige Vorfälle aber wo gab es diese noch nicht. Hierzu der Fall: https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heartbleed dass System ist solange sicher, solange nichts passiert. Dies bezieht sich auch auf Server usw. Beispiel: Open Relay beim Server = Spamversand.


----------

